# Today's goodies



## appliedlips (Feb 13, 2009)

Shag & I got out for a dig today in a yard I've been waiting for over 3 yrs..It was a stoneliner so we knew it would be old based on experience in the area.At about 6 ft. we hit a small layer and right away a half pint Pike's Peak (OLD RYE) EAGLE (PITTSBURGH) rolled out.It was perfectly clean with no stain,not the norm in our neck of the woods.An early smooth based,willoughby stopple jar came out next with the stopple.A few nice local druggists and some other decent 60's meds showed up.This layer ended quickly and at about 8 or 9 ft.there was another small layer that had been dipped heavily.Everything in the layer was pontilled but mostly smashed,including a green IP petal jar in 2 pieces.Right next to the jar, I pulled out a 160 yr. old chicken egg with not even a hairline,go figure..Other than a couple puffs we hadn't seen a bottle in over an hour and while scraping down the fill on one side,I pulled out a blue bottle that made the day even if nothing else showed up.Towards the end while rooting through the smashed up dipped layer an ink came flying out on the scratcher.It was a teakettle in a crazy teal,peacock blue color. 

      Dirty old,blue bottle


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 13, 2009)

After a bath and some baby oil.It is as whittled as they get.


----------



## woody (Feb 13, 2009)

That's one sweet bottle.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 13, 2009)

The ink,which has more green in the color that don't show in the picture.Really nice color in any bottle let alone an ink like this.I had never dug a shard of a teakettle until now.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 13, 2009)

The flask


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is a picture of some of the bottles and the egg that was laying by the broken petal jar[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 13, 2009)

[8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D]


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 13, 2009)

We ended up with 3 of these early meds I have never seen before.I have King of Pain Bottles.We were digging in the same city the Hindoo Pain Conquerors are from,and these are about the same mold,maybe a copycat?

        Anyone got a special someone to gift one of these too?[]


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW, you are the turd master.[]


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 13, 2009)

Josh,
        We ended up getting a face pipe too,good luck wrestling away from Shag.


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 13, 2009)

Holy crap Doug!  How am I supposed to get any answers to any of my posts when you go putting up stuff like this!

 AWESOME


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 13, 2009)

sweeeeeeeeeeet....  I have a Queen!  but if i gave her that this week she might get a little bent out of shape... what a pain...

 that hosp. is amazing...


----------



## Stardust (Feb 13, 2009)

QUEEN OF ALL PAIN love that one...
 i'd buy one of those if i could...
 today hurt a real lot. what would
 that sell for?


----------



## madman (Feb 13, 2009)

wow!  killer killer blown away..........................................


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 13, 2009)

Queen of all pain ?? That's an odd one for sure. I like that better even than the Hosp bottle. May be a tough one to track down. What type of mold is it?


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 13, 2009)

You're absolutely KILLING ME HERE with that cobalt USA Hosp. Dept. !!!!!!! You are one fortunate sunuvugun!


----------



## Delta Digger (Feb 13, 2009)

Dam that is one bad a** ink... nice dig...


----------



## Stardust (Feb 13, 2009)

[]Oldtimer, How are you? Don't let this kill you.... I don't know what I would do with out you darling...Take a couple af deep breaths and one day one will come to you!  It is a beauty and I never new you wiped it down with baby oil.  []  stardust


----------



## capsoda (Feb 14, 2009)

Excellent finds Doug. The tea kettle ink is beautiful but the hospital bottle is killer.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 14, 2009)

Great  H.O.S.P congrats.


----------



## annie44 (Feb 14, 2009)

I would have fainted if I found a bottle like that!  That is one of the nicest blue USA Hospital Dept. bottles I've seen.  You should email Gunsmoke to make sure he sees this thread.....

 Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow Doug! What a bunch of great finds! I can't believe I missed this post! I just don't get on here as often as I used to and I suffer for it! Beautiful finds! Kelley  []

 PM inbound.


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice finds Doug we have been digging alot recently just have been on a run of heavily cleaned pits.

 Chris


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Feb 14, 2009)

What a dig! That is a nice USA hosp. bottle; Makes me feel like going digging.


----------



## canada (Feb 14, 2009)

Some great finds.....I envy anyone able to dig, no matter what they find. It's been Winter here for ever, &  no sign of it ending anytime soon.


----------



## downeastdigger (Feb 14, 2009)

WICKED GOOD DIGS DOUG!

 Congrats on the ink and the HOSP    amazing!


----------



## phil44 (Feb 14, 2009)

That's a nice USA there. The kind you found is usually embossed very weakly, it's one of it not the the best I've seen! Should fetch a premium. If it's for sale pass the word! 

 don't want to steal any thunder but I pulled my USA's out of the cabinet they were sitting in to photograph yesterday [] anyone want to see them?


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2009)

Great pit, Doug. I have not dug a teakettle myself, it seems that umbrella inks were the thing around here. Killer blue Hospital and a nice flask as well.  ~Jim


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone.We had a great time digging them and I am still excited.

       Phil,show em to us! I would love to see them.This one is a larger oval,6 3/4" tall.


----------



## phil44 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hope this is a good one I took a bunch and it's hard to tell from the upload format.[&:]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow Phill! That is a collection to be proud of. What is the height of the pint cobalt on the end, and how big is the mouth opening?  Beautiful bottles!


----------



## diggincajun (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW, ya'll dig bottles I only dream of super nice.


----------



## passthebottle (Feb 15, 2009)

Good Job Fella's ! And nice job also getting your bottle ready for the photo,  hard to believe that's the same bottle.  What type of bath did you use , I have a bottle that looked like that and after numerous scrubbing and soaking it still looks like that.


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice job, Doug.  What a beauty of an ink!  The Hospital bottle is killer.....way to go!   I can't wait to get outside again...damn this winter!


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 16, 2009)

PTB, I only covered up the grime and sickness.It was only washed quick in water with brush and coated with baby oil.It still needs a ride in the tumbler/


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 16, 2009)

Those are great bottles Phil.I have always wanted one of the green cylinders.Thanks for showing.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Doug 
  Great dig there . Wow were was that hole when I came up . Just kidden my friend great haul though . Hope to get up your way agian soon before I slip off to N.C. and get you and those probes down this way at least once . I think I,ve got two good ones secured .I'll let ya know and we can maybe do some good here.Agian great dig .
     bill


----------



## kastoo (Feb 16, 2009)

Geez louise man, you've been digging some wowzer bottles lately!  I bet that cobalt Hosp is worth a bit....


----------



## phil44 (Feb 16, 2009)

Gunsmoke the measurment from outerlip to to outerlip is 1 1/8''

 I've had them in a low cabinet for awhile, sure is nice to see the sun shine through them.

 Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Stardust (Feb 16, 2009)

beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## 1890sandigger (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool finds! We are in northern Arizona and dig up in the old mines near Jerome and the Bradshaw Mts, we found this old bottle and cant seem to find any info on it, was found near the Peck Silver Mine in Bradshaw Mountains AZ, it has 8 sides, crude applied top, no seems, no embossing, full of bubbles and has stretch marks from below the neck, very greenish blue.  I am unable to post the pic as it is too large but can send to a regular email address if anyone is willing to help, thanks and I appreciate your help!
 1890sandigger


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 17, 2009)

email a couple pics of it to me at  c_jonsen@yahoo.com   and I'll see what I can do to post them for you here..
 ..sounds like an 1870's soda to me.. so far..


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 17, 2009)

It seems the Kodak album won't let me download your pics, so I will post the link here

 http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?Uc=ksjn8jk.6xzpgue8&Uy=kebdke&Upost_signin=Slideshow.jsp%3Fmode%3Dfromshare&Ux=0&mode=fromshare&conn_speed=1


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey guys. I have the kodak software. Allow me . . .
 This bottle is very crude. The lip is amazing and it is whittled and bubbled like crazy. From looking at it, my guess is that it contained a food product (but I wouldn't rule out some covered wagon cough syrup.)


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 17, 2009)

The sides are kicked in as shown in this pic.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 17, 2009)

Deffinately a food. Relish maybe, or pickles. Very nice!


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 17, 2009)

If it's not too too invasive of privacy, I'd like very much to know the value of those two blue beauties.
 Particularly the USA Hosp. Dept....

 Star, I am fine, and you?


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 17, 2009)

IF both respond well to cleaning I would say $600-$1000 on the USA and $300-$400 on the ink.The ink will be very hard to clean.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 17, 2009)

These are referred to as spice bottles and are typically Western.I'd date that one to the 1860's.That one is really crude,nice find


----------



## Stardust (Feb 17, 2009)

OLDTIMER, I need a remedy for pain that works do you have one?
 When I read your post I get distracted... I hope you are well.
 nice goodies today. Hope you find nice goodies every day...
 star


----------



## capsoda (Feb 17, 2009)

Definitely an excellent bottle there Bob. Gotta love crude glass.


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 17, 2009)

hello everyone     i thought i would put up a pic or 2 of the face pipe we dug that day


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 17, 2009)

other side


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 17, 2009)

Appears to be a negro gentleman? 
 Looks like something from one of the Ohio factories but have never seen one quite like it.


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 17, 2009)

sure looks like it to me     didnt you have the chart of the point pleasant pipes    i tried a search but couldnt git it to come up for me


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm not sure its a point pleasant pipe but it does have that general look to it. Maybe one of the other Ohio makers. I'll look through my books.
 Here are two definate negro pipes but you can see they are totally different  than the ohio style pipes.
http://civilwarconnection.tripod.com/FacePipeslarge.jpg


----------



## 1890sandigger (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey guys,
 Thanks for your great help in posting the pics for me, I couldnt figure it out! I had no idea of what it was but if anyone knows more info on it, like what is a covered wagon cough syrup and kicked in sides, sorry but i am new to this but sure have lots of fun diggin', does anyone know the value also?
 I saw a reply regarding "cellarhole" and not sure if that was in regards to this bottle or not?? Thanks for all your info!
 1890sandigger


----------



## Stardust (Feb 18, 2009)

Really like that pipe.  I find it fascinating part of history.
  Stardust


----------



## 1890sandigger (Feb 19, 2009)

Everyone was so helpful with the last bottle that turns out to be some kinda sauce, we thought we would throw this one up there too, dug this one up in same area Peck Silver Mine AZ Bradshaw Mts.  There's no embossing, looks black but when up to the light it is kind of yellow/green dark, it has a really deep indented bottom that has a glass nipple i would say in the middle of that, seams start at center and go all the way around and both sides up to the base of the top, the top has like etches on it, not cracks and it has stretch marks from below the neck. No bubbles that i can see but that may be because its so dark.  Any ideas anyone?
 And again, I cant upload photos! How do I do this? Or if you have an email address i can send to?? I have Kodak.
 Thanks!
 1890sandigger


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 19, 2009)

You can send me a PM (private message) and I will post them for you. I can also run through with you how to do this if you'd like . . . Here's a link to how to PM me. 
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/email.asp?memid=5041


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 19, 2009)

That is one great pipe Shagnasty! It looks like it is salt-glazed pottery. I guarantee that someone out there would really want that thing!


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: blobbottlebob
> 
> That is one great pipe Shagnasty! It looks like it is salt-glazed pottery. I guarantee that someone out there would really want that thing!


 *Yeah, like ME!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi JGUIS,
 Do you collect these? I have never found one this ornate (or cool for that matter). I find the white clay ones that say GERMANY on them.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 19, 2009)

The following four pictures are from 1890sandigger. In my opinion, this is a wine bottle. I think that mainly because of the kicked up bottom and the overall shape and style.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 19, 2009)

1890sandigger 2


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 19, 2009)

1890sandigger 3


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 19, 2009)

1890sandigger 4


----------



## SergioWilkins (Feb 20, 2009)

That "teakettle" ink is really something... I can't say I've ever seen one of those!
  Great dig, Doug! (say that 10 times fast)
  Does anyone have any photos of other colours or varieties of these tea kettle inks?
  All the best!


----------



## jennifer8055 (Feb 21, 2009)

I used to have pretty bad stretch marks and red scars around my belly region ever since I gave birth to my three kids.I had tried Vitamin E oil and cocoa butter which a number of people had recommended but unfortunately it didn't seem to work too well. My Doctor had even suggested that I go for a Tummy Tuck. I then recently read an article about a lady who supposedly got rid of her stretch marks using a particular cream. I tried it and it worked really well. It took a number of weeks but my stretch marks soon faded away. You can read the lady's article at this site

 http://www.stretchmarkszapped.com


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: jennifer8055
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Really???  Is it a prerequisite to be stupid when you do online advertising?  This message is spam, and the poster should be banned!!!


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 21, 2009)

And yes Bob, I do collect them.[]


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 21, 2009)

blobbottlebob          thanks man!

 josh      no ya cant have it[]        git that spamer  sic 'em boy  tear em up!

 here is the pikes peak washed out     i didnt tumble it   it came outa the hole this way     we just dont dig em without the sickness around here


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 21, 2009)

other side


----------



## madman (Feb 21, 2009)

YO SHAG AND JOSH WHATS UP !  HOWS THINGS GUESS YOU WENT UNDERGROUND  GOOD IDEA!  MIKE


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow,that thing looks brand new!

       It looks to have a bunch of stretch marks in the neck.Here is what you want to to. Clean the area well,take out your tub of Jennifer's Belly Butter and massage it into the neck.Work from the shoulder area to the top of the lip.Wash and repeat.[]


----------



## akronmarbles (Feb 22, 2009)

The smoking pipe was made in Akron, Ohio. I found many of those at the factory site of the E.H. Merrill Pottery.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 22, 2009)

Man, what a great clay pipe go-with (since I don't know what the heck to call it).  And that Pikes Peak is a killer!


----------



## akronmarbles (Feb 22, 2009)

It is a piece of a sagger. These are ceramic containers used to fire smaller ceramic items


----------



## Shagnasty (Feb 23, 2009)

akronmarbles        thanks for the info        like gunther said   it sure has that ohio look to it

 madman     whats up man      same old here   a little digging a little tumbling a trip to the shooting range every now and then
 i got to git off my butt a post some more of our digs      later man    shag


----------

